# Marc Laimon Interview



## Andrew Green (Jan 10, 2006)

> Marc Laimon is ripping it up. On November                6th, 2004, he defeated Ryron Gracie in a superfight at Grappler's                Quest in Las Vegas. His school, which had been open for less than                a year, placed first in the same competition. As if that wasn't                enough, he is also the grappling coach on the UFC reality                TV show.
> This interview was conducted on November 13th, 2004


 
http://grapplearts.com/Marc-Laimon-Interview.htm


----------

